# [risolto] klaptopdaemon e cpufreqd (e cpuinfo)

## Taglia

Ciao a tutti

avrei una domanda: ho visto che klaptopdaemon ha delle opzioni per gestire il frequency scaling. Ora mi chiedevo: io ho installato anche cpufreqd... ma i due programmi andranno in conflitto?

----------

## duffimc

Anche io mi trovo a dover sistemare il risparmio energetico sul mio portatile (sony vaio fs315h)...

è gia da un po che ci provo ma senza grandi risultati, ho seguito per filo e per segno la guida di gentto a riguardo...ma ancora non ci sono riuscito....

Ho provato anche ad usare klaptop...ma niente....

Perchè è cosi complicato sistemare il risparmio energetico???

Non basta utilizzare solo klaptop impostando a dovere il kernel???

Buona giornata a tutti

----------

## !equilibrium

anche se non ho capito bene quale Ã¨ l'esatto problema, vi segnalo che sul bugzilla ho postato un ebuil per kde-misc/cpuinfo: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117618

con il quale potete gestire tranquillamente cpufreqd da kde ed eventualmente monitorare le temperature di varie parti dell'hardware (se il vostro hardware lo permette); in caso provatelo, a me funziona perfettamente, ed Ã¨ un piccolissimo applet per kde quindi richiede pochi Kb

----------

## Taglia

Per installarlo bisogna aggiungerlo a mano vero?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Per installarlo bisogna aggiungerlo a mano vero?

 

si lo metti nel tuo overlay: http://kugghiuns.altervista.org/xoen_blog/2006/02/12/howto-usare-un-overlay-in-gentoo/

----------

## Taglia

Uhm ... ma la mia domanda rimane la stessa

Installando cpufreqd, klaptopdaemons e questo tuo ebuild ... non è che poi fanno a cazzotti tra di loro?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Uhm ... ma la mia domanda rimane la stessa
> 
> Installando cpufreqd, klaptopdaemons e questo tuo ebuild ... non è che poi fanno a cazzotti tra di loro?

 

klaptopdaemon = è un applet di Kde che legge lo stato della batteria da ACPI

cpuinfo = è un applet di Kde che permette di gestire cpufreqd e i governor del kernel per lo scaling, legge la temperatura di alcune periferiche

cpufreqd = è un demone di sistema

come possono andare in conflitto?

----------

## Taglia

Mah, nel mio KLaptop ci sono anche opzioni per il Cpu Throttling (credo sia basato sugli ACPI states). Ad ogni modo li ho disabilitati ... tanto per sicurezza.

Per il resto, ho un problema a installare l'ebuild ... ma continuo la discussione sul tuo blog dato che qui sarebbe off topic   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xoen

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Taglia wrote:*   Per installarlo bisogna aggiungerlo a mano vero? 
> 
> si lo metti nel tuo overlay: http://kugghiuns.altervista.org/xoen_blog/2006/02/12/howto-usare-un-overlay-in-gentoo/

 

Taglia attenzione perchè ci sono vari overlay, e in BMG l'ebuild per kde-misc/cpuinfo non c'è...è un overlay GNOMMOSO  :Very Happy: .

PS: Ah ecco...mi sembrava strano che io avevo parlato di kde-misc/cpuinfo ... !equilibrium, Taglia ti ha scambiato per me  :Razz: 

PPS: Grazie per il link al mio blog, significa che a qualcuno è servito...mi fa piacere  :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

Ahah perfetto ... è tutt'oggi che mi sento rincoglionito e ora ne ho avuto la conferma  :Smile: 

Ora si spiegano molte cose ... detto questo , se qualcuno sa dove posso trovare sto ebuild mi fa un piacere   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ora si spiegano molte cose ... detto questo , se qualcuno sa dove posso trovare sto ebuild mi fa un piacere  

 

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

guarda un po + in alto

----------

## Taglia

Ti riferisci a bugzilla? Mi manca il passaggio "bugzilla" -> "overlay" -> "emerge"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ti riferisci a bugzilla? Mi manca il passaggio "bugzilla" -> "overlay" -> "emerge"  

 

ti basta un semplice [tasto destro del mouse] + "salva con nome"

----------

## thewally

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ti riferisci a bugzilla? Mi manca il passaggio "bugzilla" -> "overlay" -> "emerge"  

 

Per i singoli passi ti rimando a questo, qui troverai tutte le risposte   :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

Grazie per le info e in particolare per l'ultimo link. Ora ho capito e ho installato  :Smile: 

----------

